# H100 Kühler etwas braun!



## online (25. September 2012)

*H100 Kühler etwas braun!*

Hallo

Ich habe heute meinen Kühler mal ausgebaut. Da war die Kupferoberfläche an manchen stellen leicht braun/verbrannt. Hab ich da zu viel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste benutzt? Mein Prozessor geht bis max. 60 °C.


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: H100 Kühler etwas braun!*

Verbrannt würde ich sehr bezweifeln..ein Foto wäre wohl das beste.
Aber das Kupfer wird warscheinlich einfach nur etwas angelaufen sein


----------



## Uter (25. September 2012)

*AW: H100 Kühler etwas braun!*

Kupfer oxidiert, das ist völlig normal (egal ob Wakü, Lukü oder Kompaktkühlung) und beeinflusst die Leistung nicht messbar.

Für weitere (kompaktkühlungsspezifische) Fragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

